# internet configuration from the begining!!!! [sovled]

## sk8harddiefast

eth0 is not  found at ifconfig.And when i am writing ifconfig eth0 it says : Error fetching interface information: Device not found. I haven't done any of the internet configuration and i dont know how.

When i am writing net-setup  it says: Net-setup command not found.PLEASE help. I don't know anything.And i dont know anything about how to emerge packages,drivers ect and build them to kernel.i am new in gentoo.Last edited by sk8harddiefast on Wed Feb 25, 2009 10:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zucca

What does this print on your screen:

```
ifconfig -a
```

?

----------

## sk8harddiefast

eth0!!!!

----------

## Zucca

And what does:

```
lspci | grep -i ethernet
```

?

----------

## defenderBG

eth0 is just a description name. and you can change the name at your desire, for example you can name your interface 300sparta300, if you want it...

be root when executing the following commands....

"ifconfig -a" will give you all your network devices, so if you need any help, please post the output 1:1. Tell us more about your current setup:

1. wireless/wired 

2. what network card do you have (post the output of "lspci" if you are not sure)

3. what do you want to achieve (basic setup to connect to your router or maybe setup a vpn or to use ppp)

if you dont give us this information there is no way that we can help you...

----------

## Kulfaangaren!

It would help us to help you if you would specify your computers manufacturer and model so that we can find out what kind of hardware we are talking about.

Knowing which installation medium you used to boot your machine would also be helpful, as would knowing whether you followed the instructions in the Gentoo Handbook (x86 / amd64) to the letter.

I can't stress enough the importance of following every instruction (and reading them carefully) in the handbook, especially if you are new to Linux (or at least a source-based Linux distribution) which I gather that you are from reading your post. Gentoo does have an assisted install option, actually both a graphical and a console-based ones. They did not work very well when I tested them a few years back but they might have improved since then. That might be a preferable alternative to the normal "hard-core" unassisted install method for someone not used to the command line. Both assisted alternatives should be available as icons on the Gentoo LiveDVD desktop.

The reason why I'm interested in which installation  medium you are using is because as far as I know net-setup is included in all Gentoo LiveCD/DVD's. Are you sure you didn't just capitalize the word wrong ? For instance Net-setup ? Unix/Linux IS sensitive to capitalization in contrast to MS Windows (95/98/NT/2000/2003/XP/Vista).

Are you logged in as root or as the gentoo user ? If you are logged in as gentoo (default for graphical LiveCD/DVD environment I believe), the correct path to where net-setup is located might not be set for that user. To check which user you are logged in as, type the following at a shell prompt..."id -a" (without the quotation marks of course).

To become the root user you can type the following at a command prompt... "sudo su -". That should make your current shell a root-shell.

If we assume that you just capitalized wrong or are not the root user and go on to the detection problem, IMHO there might be two reasons...

1. The installation CD/DVD you are using is too old and doesn't support your Network Interface Card (NIC).

2. ...OR...the NIC is not named eth0 by udev. (It might be called for example eth1)

Alternative 2 is the easy one to check and fix. Type "ifconfig -a" in your console as root, just as Zucca suggests and post the output here.

Alternative 1 is a bit of a problem to solve for a novice as it requires setting up the installation environment using a non-Gentoo LiveCD/DVD with access to newer drivers. For example Dell's current lineup of Latitude and Precision laptops can not be installed with current 2008.0 Gentoo LiveCD/DVD boot media because of the lack of support for the correct Intel e1000e NIC driver. This is something that I believe the current Gentoo release crew are very aware of and is the reason why the release cycles/methods are being reworked. If this is the reason why you can't get it to work, I would suggest that you search the Google for a guide on how to install Gentoo using a non-Gentoo boot media.

I found a link that explains how to install Gentoo using Knoppix, but the same principles apply to any liveCD/DVD. I have had success using System Rescue CD which contains the new and fixed e1000e NIC drivers for my Dell laptop.

Cheers

// Fredrik

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Qquad 6600 2.4

nvidia 880 gtx

Aftter lspci | grep - i internet i have this: 2 x ethernet: rtl 8110SC/8169SC  &  Marvell 88E8056 PCI -E

I have router-wired network

I haven't install any driver because i don't know how to install a driver.   :Exclamation:   :Crying or Very sad: 

I have live cd up to 700 MB

I logged in as root.  I didnt create any other users

and i have x86 archLast edited by sk8harddiefast on Fri Feb 20, 2009 7:36 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## defenderBG

ok, now what about the output of ifconfig -a?

from what I understand you have 2 network cards, which one are you going to use?

----------

## sk8harddiefast

if config shows me only lo !!! i want both of them work but firstly rtl !!!! there i always connect the internet. cable (sorry but i dont speak english very well)Last edited by sk8harddiefast on Fri Feb 20, 2009 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kulfaangaren!

When defenderBG wrote "please post the output 1:1" he meant to please post the whole output of the commands.

Please open a shell and post the unabbreviated output of the following commands...

 id -a

 uname -a

 ifconfig -a

 lspci

Please use the [ code ] tag to enclose the output for each command as it makes it easer to read...

```
Like this
```

// Fredrik

----------

## sk8harddiefast

id -a

```
 uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),1(bin) ,2(daemon) ,3(sys) ,4(admin) ,6(disk) ,10(wheel) ,11(floppy) , 20(dialout) ,26(tape) ,27 (video)
```

uname -a

```
 Linux localhost 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1 SPM Thu Jun 26 18:36:15 UTC 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

ifconfig -a

```
lo       Link encap:Local Loopback

                    inet addr:127.0.0,    1 Mask:255.0.0.0

                    inet6 addr:   ::1/128n  Scope:Host

                    UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU;16436 Metric:1

                    RX packets:0   errors:0  dropped:0  overruns:0  frame:0

                    TX packets:0   errors:0  dropped:0  overruns:0  frame:0

                    collissions:0    txqueuelen:0

                    RX bytes:0  (0 , 0 b)     TX bytes:0  (0 , 0 b)
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX] (rev a2)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70)

05:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
```

that you need??? i am right???

----------

## xbmodder

Did you build your own kernel, or use Genkernel?

----------

## defenderBG

what is the output of modprobe r8169

Yep, indeed you have 2 wired cards:

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

05:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

I am not sure what the module for the first card is, but for the second one it is r8169. You need to "modprobe r8169" as root. If it does not show any error message, then do "ifconfig -a". Probably you will see eth0. If so, "cd /etc/init.d && ln -s net.lo net.eth0 && /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start". Note that you should first confirm that the network cable is plugged in the right card. To be sure, after the modprobe look which of the two adapters blink/has light and put the cable there. If you are able to connect to the internet, then make the computer connect every time you start it:

echo r8169 >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

rc-update add r8169 default

if it fails for some reason, report where it failed and what the output is.

----------

## Kulfaangaren!

Thanks for the info sk8harddiefast.

Just to clear up a thing that xbmodder's post made me think about. 

Is your install complete and it doesn't work...OR...have you just started the install and the liveDVD doesn't find your NICs ?

From what I can find on the net, both cards are supported by Linux...

Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller:

   Supported by sky2 driver or sometimes sk98lin driver depending on which motherboard you are using. Both drivers are known to have some problems. There is a wiki page dedicated to the sky2 driver on the Gentoo wiki that shows which kernel options you have to enable to compile the sky2 driver. The sk98lin driver can be downloaded from Marvell's driver search page.

Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet:

This NIC is as defenderBG wrote supported by the r8169 kernel driver, however, that driver has some serious problems in kernels below 2.6.25 and you are using 2.6.24-gentoo-r5.

The commands defenderBG wanted you to run should be...

```
echo r8169 >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

The difference being net.eth0 in the second line.

The commands to (hopefully) get the Marvell NIC to work are the same as the ones defenderBG wrote for r8169 but all occurrences of r8169 should of course be changed to sky2 (or sk98lin).

Good luck

// Fredrik

----------

## sk8harddiefast

ok!i fixed my net and now i am connected to internet   :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  modprobe really worked!!!!!!  thank you very much !!!!!!

----------

## Kulfaangaren!

Happy happy joy joy! It works  :Smile: 

Please edit your top post and add "[SOLVED]" to the subject, that way people knows that it has been resolved without having to read through the whole thread.

Don't forget to do the other commands that defenderBG mentioned...

```
echo r8169 >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

Those are the commands that make it work the next time you boot  :Smile: 

// Fredrik

----------

## sk8harddiefast

```
echo r8169 >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

I did that but after restart he dont bring me up eth0 & eth1!!!!if modprobe sky2 & r8169 i have internet but i cant do that every time!!!!!what i should do for working????

----------

## Kulfaangaren!

Please post the following info...

rc-status --all | grep -E 'Runlevel|net\.'

ls -l /etc/init.d/net.*

cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 | grep -v '#'

cat /etc/conf.d/net | grep -v '#'As before, post all of the output in neat little [ code ] boxes  :Smile: 

// Fredrik

----------

## sk8harddiefast

rc-status --all | grep -E 'Runlevel|net\.'

```

Runlevel: boot

 net.lo                                                             [ started  ]

Runlevel: default

 net.eth0                                                           [ started  ]

 net.eth1                                                           [ started  ]

Runlevel: nonetwork

Runlevel: single

Runlevel: UNASSIGNED

 net.wlan0                                                          [ stopped  ]

 net.wmaster0                                                       [ stopped ]

```

ls -l /etc/init.d/net.*

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Feb 25 02:36 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     8 Feb 17 00:21 /etc/init.d/net.eth1 -> net.eth0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30696 Feb 25 02:36 /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     8 Feb 17 00:21 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 -> net.wla0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     8 Feb 17 00:21 /etc/init.d/net.wmaster0 -> net.wma0

```

cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 | grep -v '#'

returns 0 answers

cat /etc/conf.d/net | grep -v '#'

```

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## Kulfaangaren!

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> rc-status --all | grep -E 'Runlevel|net\.'
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

This looks ok.

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> ls -l /etc/init.d/net.*
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

net.eth1 should probably link directly to net.lo instead of net.eth0. I'm pretty sure this is not a problem but it would mean that if you removed the init-script for eth0, eth1 too would stop working.

To fix this do...

```

root@machine ~># rm -f /etc/init.d/net.eth1

root@machine ~># ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1

```

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 | grep -v '#'
> 
> returns 0 answers
> 
> 

 

This is where your problem is. You forgot to add the modules to this very important file as defendBG wrote in his posts.

To fix this do...

```

root@machine ~># echo "r8169" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

root@machine ~># echo "sky2" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

This would now make the above oneliner give a very different answer...

```
root@machine ~># cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 | grep -v '#' 

r8169

sky2

root@machine ~># 

```

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> cat /etc/conf.d/net | grep -v '#'
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

This look ok too.

Cheers

// Fredrik

----------

## Zucca

Sorry but I just have to say this:

```
cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 | grep -v '#'
```

can be done just by:

```
grep -v '#' /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

  :Wink: 

Now... proceed.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

now works great!!!!!!thanks   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

